# The Aruban Resort & Casino



## Mimi (Nov 24, 2008)

Based on low airfare deals from Newark to Aruba, we just rented 2 weeks at The Aruban, found in Hot Deals at Trading Places for Dec. 5 and Dec. 12th. Being Vacation Exchange Club members, we received 25% off the last minute discounted price. We snagged 2 br units both weeks and hope we will be able to remain in the same unit. Was this an impulsive mistake? I have now learned there is quite a hike to the beach as well as ongoing construction at this resort? Any suggestions for room requests? How about helpful contacts at the resort? I read the TUG reviews, but most of them are outdated. Any current input from timeshare owners or traders out there? TIA


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 24, 2008)

It isn't really that long a hike.  The resort sits on the other side of the road from a very large beach.  You just cross the road a voila you are there.   Did you get a chance to look at the reviews?


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 24, 2008)

Well duh - way to go for me to actually read your post.  Yes you did read the reviews    I would go to www.aruba-bb.com and ask some owners there or www.visitaruba.com  Linda


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 24, 2008)

As I understand it, there are two resorts with separate owners now.  We stayed in the Bluegreen-managed resort right across the road from the ocean and the Aruban sits behind it.  This was in February 2008 when we were there and we were in the Bluegreen one.

To get to the beach you do have to pass thru the Bluegreen resort so it is a little hike.  Years ago we stayed in the Aruban when it was another name.  We weren't impressed, sorry to say.  Perhaps they are renovating?  Units in both places are small.


----------



## susiequeve (Nov 24, 2008)

We took a tour of the new Aruban Resort in May.  Although they are going thru a major renovation and the new rooms are very nice, I was not impressed by the rest of the resort at that time.  The resort is HUGH, so I don't believe renovations are complete.  It will probably be very very nice when it's completed.  IMO, it is quite a distance to the beach probably 5-7 minutes depending on how fast you walk.  You can pass thru the LaCabana Resort and cross a small road to finally get to the beach.  I'm sure you'll be comfortable after all you're in Aruba and if the price is right !!!  :whoopie:


----------



## TomR (Nov 25, 2008)

Mimi:  I don’t think you made an impulsive mistake at all, especially if you think you got a deal on the airfare and the resort.  I have stayed in a one bedroom unit there a few years back and found it to be more than adequate.  I understand there are some renovations going on now and the Casino is closed, but the beach is one of the best in Aruba so that makes up for a lot.  I think the best way for you to get to the beach is to walk across the parking lot, through LaCabana’s lobby to their pool area, and then continue through that area and cross the small street to a very nice beach.  The beach chairs are shared by LaCabana and Aruban Resort guests. 

I own a couple of weeks at LaCabana in June, but will be on the island from December 7 to the 14th, staying at the Playa Linda with a friend on a last minute exchange.  I think you will enjoy Aruba.  Have a great vacation.

Tom


----------



## susiequeve (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, Eagle Beach is quite beautiful.  I prefer to Palm Beach because it's less crowded and the water seems to be clearer.


----------



## sstamm (Nov 26, 2008)

I went with 3 friends for a girls getaway in September because we found an unbelievable deal.  We stayed at the Aruban.  I prepared them because I didn't want anyone to have any unrealistic expectations.  We had 2 1-BR units, had a great trip, and would go back there in a heartbeat!

The resort is undergoing renovations, and I think (but don't hold me to it) that the 2 BR's were being done first.  Our units were dated in decor, but were very clean and everything was functioning properly.  The Aruban and La Cabana used to be one resort but are now under separate ownership.  I was a little worried about that, but it did not seem to be an issue at all.  The beach chairs are shared by both and it is fine.

At the time we were there, it did not seem very full and was a little quiet, but they had a nice welcome party one evening, and the staff was all very nice.

I was concerned about the walk to the beach, but really, it was no big deal.  We walked through La Cabana, past their pool area, across the road and you are at the most beautiful beach you can imagine.  I much prefer Eagle Beach to Palm beach.  We spent most of our time at the beach and not much at the resort.  La Cabana's pool bar was more active and we went there for happy hour a couple times.

They are renovating the casino, so it is open in a temporary building with their restaurant.  We did not spend any time at the casino, but unfortunately ate at the restaurant the first night we arrived.  It was really quite bad and not reflective of the other great eating opportunities on the island.  I think it is called the Blue Marlin and I would say avoid it at all costs!!

There is a small sundries shop at the Aruban and a larger convenience store at La Cabana where we got a few things.  The prices were high, but not as much as I thought they would be.

One of my friends I was traveling with is also a timeshare owner, and we pretty much agreed that we would not be as happy with a trade to the Aruban (given what we pay for maintenance) but with a good deal on a rental, it suited us just fine.  I think the resort will be very nice once the renovations are done, and maybe then I would trade to it.  It has a lot of potential.

I have recently been looking for a similarly good deal to maybe sneak in another trip this winter.  Like I said, I would go there again.  We booked ours through Cheap Caribbean.

Have a great time!


----------



## Mimi (Dec 6, 2008)

We checked in to the Aruban Resort yesterday. Our 2br, 2ba is not redone.  The thermostat and jetted bathtubs still say LaCabana. There is a king sized bed in the MB and two twin beds in the 2nd BR. There is a sleeper sofa and a sleeper chair in the LR, but the dining room table has only 4 chairs. The resort is undergoing renovations, but the noise is minimal. Pool lounge chairs seem new and there are two pools. The waterfall pool and jacuzzi is for adults only and the waterslide pool has a swim up bar, baby pool and jacuzzi for families. Happy hour with 2/1 drink specials is from 4 to 6 p.m. DH hopes to see the Jets game tomorrow on CBS. We also have NBC, ABC, Fox News, CNN, MSNBC, ESPN, Travel, Weather, Disney and Showtime among others. Our unit has 3 TV's one in each bedroom and the one in the LR. The balcony furniture is old, I covered it with old beach towels. The resort gives you pool towels to use. We walked through LaCabana Resort, and it is pretty nice. Aruban has Dunkin Donuts and Baskin Robbins. LaCabana has Cinnibon and Carvel. There are pricey restaurants and less pricey ones within walking distance. The walk to Eagle Beach at LaCabana is not a problem at all. The weather is in the 80's with a nice trade breeze. It's been less windy than in the past, but I also notice more flies! We stayed at ABC last year, and other than being closer to the beach, the resorts seem comparable. There is wireless internet for a cost. We opted for the $29.95 weekly rate. There is a computer in the lobby which costs $3. for 30 minutes, but it was out of service for a brief time today. There are mini marts onsite, but prices are high. A 6 pack of beer was $17.50 US. We bought groceries at Kong Hing Supercenter, on L.G. Smith Blvd. #152 where the prices were more reasonable.


----------



## Mimi (Dec 15, 2008)

This is our 2nd week at The Aruban. We had some maintenance problems which were quickly remedied. There is quite a bit of noise at the waterfall pool due to construction of a spa building behind the jacuzzi. Some owners are complaining that the facility detracts from the view of some units. The resort has been decorating for Christmas. We plugged our magicJack into our laptop which has given us telephone service to the states through the internet, but some calls were less clear than others.


----------

